# Aluminum Foil Pans



## henry (Jun 12, 2001)

If someone used the disposable aluminum pans, the full or half pan, is it ok to store and freeze meatballs and tomato sauce without any damage to the food or the aluminum pan?

Also, if someone would user the "nicer" full size chafer, do these pans fit in the chafer pans? I'm talking about the disposable aluminum pans purchased at Sams Club.

Thanks for the reply.

H.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

What I recall is that the aluminium will pit and form pinholes from the acid. Besides giving an off taste and color to the tomato.


----------



## ed buchanan (May 29, 2006)

When exposed to liquid a long time especially acedic, the foil will create aluminum oxide which will rot the pan, if you notice a lot of heat and eat frozen entrees come in heat proof plastic or plastic coated foil containers. Freeze it in double plastic bags


----------



## chrislehrer (Oct 9, 2008)

Yes. They're supposed to, anyway. My experience is that if you try to do two half pans in the full-sized chafer pan, you may need to get creative with a length of coat-hanger wire or something to keep the middles from sagging. A full pan over a full pan works fine.


----------



## amazingrace (Jul 28, 2006)

You can certainly use the disposable pans as liners for the "nicer" chafer pans. This works especially well if serving large crowds where several changes of pans may be needed. I wouldn't use the disposables for long term storage or freezing though.


----------

